# good songs for beginners



## Hobbes (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there any songs you can recommend for someone who's just started? I can do the basic parts for iron man, smoke on the water, hells bells, but thats about it. Oh, and the a minor pentatonic scale (i think that's what it's called)


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have enough money for lessons atm


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like classic rock is your thing? How about one of the Free tab books? There's one with a CD too, it's called something like play guitar with Free. Their stuff is not complicated but sounds great and is fun to play. Alright Now is a piece of cake, sounds cool, and everybody knows it when they hear it. Nirvana is also very easy. Chuck Berry wrote all the riffs ACDC use so that's agood placeto start too. 
Hal Leonarddoes a series of books and DVDs with people showing you how to play things - see if your library can get those.
Failing that, search youtube for guitar lessons and you'll find loads. 
Starting out with Ritchie Blackmore is admirable but you're going to get stuck as soon as you're out of the riff.
Although Hey Joe/Purple haze/Foxy Lady by Jimi Hendrix are all actually pretty easy and good practice.
This kid does a pretty good rendition: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=wHnE35iBmpc


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You should also check the library too.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Back in Black, TNT, Paranoid are fairly easy.

What songs do you want to learn? Instead of us guessing at your musical tastes how about you tell us what you want to learn and we'll suggest what order to do them in


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 16, 2009)

Dallas Green (City & Colour), Jack Johnson, Modest Mouse, AC/DC, INXS, Springsteen


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Try out Breaking the law by Judas priest or any seven nation army by white stripes or even pork and beans by weezer is fairly easy tune


----------

